# New Mazzer



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone seen this bad boy yet ?

http://sprudge.com/ogling-new-mazzer-cold-grinder.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting. Any information on price?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Read that article before , grinder looks like a juicer .....


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Interesting. Any information on price?


Couldn't find anything on prices! So there's another grinder thrown into the mix, so now my upgrade options consist of the K10 fresh, Mythos, HG1 and now the Mazzer Kold. Wasn't there talk of a titan grind off this year ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mazzer Kold will be ridiculous price when it arrives new on the market. I suspect Robur plus prices .........


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Probably over 2K then!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Beast!

I reckon you could mod it with a pair of wheels and drive that sucker all the way home...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Beast!
> 
> I reckon you could mod it with a pair of wheels and drive that sucker all the way home...


Oh hell yeah! I'm not a big guy, I could probably sit in the hopper


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Soll said:


> Couldn't find anything on prices! So there's another grinder thrown into the mix, so now my upgrade options consist of the K10 fresh, Mythos, HG1 and now the Mazzer Kold. Wasn't there talk of a titan grind off this year ?


Soll, if a K10 is in the mix - why not an EK43 too??


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Soll, if a K10 is in the mix - why not an EK43 too??


Yes of coarse I forgot about the Ek43, all options considered.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Soll said:


> Yes of coarse I forgot about the Ek43, all options considered.


98mm burrs - obscene


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have received memo for the new Kold from mazzer. Prices due for release soon.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Is the forum going to have one for review purposes?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Not sure. Has to be approved by MD. We Also have a new auto tamper releasing soon in UK. That will be available for review


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unfortunately this mazzer with suffer from the same grind path issues as every other mazzer, so no real development from mazzer as usual!! really wish they would sort out the grindpath...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dave have you ever tried removing metal to increase the slope angle downwards ? does it make any improvement if you have?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mazzer KOLD Prices are out!!!

Delivery is due early May 2014 - taking pre-orders.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Mazzer%20Kold%20Automatic%20Grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's the burr size ....


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Full details on Mazzer site:

http://www.mazzer.com/scheda.asp?idprod=32


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So it's the Robur burr set? it would seem 83mm only for the 3 phase version which seems odd for Europe.


----------

